# Marriot Playa Andaluz Marbell Spain



## fleur (Jul 22, 2010)

hi everyone
If any of you own at the Playa Andaluz resort in Marbella I wonder if you would be interested in a proposition. I live around the corner from this resort and would like to use the gym there. Would anyone be interested in renting out a passcard for this resort? Other Marriotts let local residents pay to join like a normal gym but not this particular one.
i know this is a long shot as you guys all seem to be USA-based but I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------

